# Which saddle pad is better?



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't used any of those but I use a normal saddle pad and then a numah because they are quite thick and have some padding between the saddle and the back.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

If a saddle fits properly, there are two major things to consider when selecting a pad. 

First, the pad need be no larger than the bottom of the saddle. A larger pad may cause rubbing on the horse that would not otherwise be a problem. The larger pad will, also, prevent the heat of the horse's body from being dissipated as well.

This brings up the second thing to consider. How well does the pad dissipate heat and moisture. Regrettably, pad manufacturers and retailers don't usually provide good information regarding these considerations.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

There are many threads here on saddle pads…..if you do a search you will find them. Most I have seen will recommend 5 star, as would I. THey are second to none, IMO. You will see that there are many here who would ave nothing else.

However, no matter the pad, your saddle has to fit.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Ditto what franknbeans wrote!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

TXhorseman said:


> If a saddle fits properly, there are two major things to consider when selecting a pad.
> 
> First, the pad need be no larger than the bottom of the saddle. A larger pad may cause rubbing on the horse that would not otherwise be a problem. The larger pad will, also, prevent the heat of the horse's body from being dissipated as well...


I don't think I've ever seen a western saddle pad that was "no larger than the bottom of the saddle". Nor have I ever seen any sign that using a larger pad has caused rubbing on my horse, or any significant problem with dissipating heat in Arizona.

I kind of like the Diamond wool pad I bought recently, but it is, if anything, too small for the saddle. It doesn't shift any so far, so I may keep using it...or I may go back to the standard sized pads I've used for years:








​ 







​ 
3/4" or 1" thick seems thick enough for a saddle that fits, and 6" would not help a saddle that does not. The 5-star pads are both very popular with those who have tried them and very expensive. My all time favorite is a 1/2" no-name pad combined with a Mayatex blanket, but I usually just grab the 1" Diamond wool one for convenience.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Perhaps it depends on the material the pad is made of, the conformation of the horse, and the relative humidity in the area. I have seen pads rub hair off the hips of some horses.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

I use the Classic Equine Contour Pedic pads. I like 5 star but I didn't see a difference in my horses for the price. Make sure your using the right amount of thickness for the horse. Each of my horses has a pad specifically for their individual needs. One has high withers, the others don't. 

Maybe it would help if you showed a picture of your horse saddled. Biggest problem I have seen when people complain about a pad is the position of it. If your doing A LOT of riding I never recommend those cheap $30 thick wool pads. They break down too fast and trap heat. There is a reason they don't cost much.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

CA VA shooter said:


> Maybe it would help if you showed a picture of your horse saddled. Biggest problem I have seen when people complain about a pad is the position of it. If your doing A LOT of riding I never recommend those cheap $30 thick wool pads. They break down too fast and trap heat. There is a reason they don't cost much.


To clarify, these were not my horses, saddles, or pads.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

TXhorseman said:


> Perhaps it depends on the material the pad is made of, the conformation of the horse, and the relative humidity in the area. I have seen pads rub hair off the hips of some horses.


I've had a large "Tacky_Too" (or something like that) rub hair on my horse's hip. While it offered good protection in the cushioning sense, it trapped heat and was both heavy and stiff. I've met folks who liked them, but my Arabians do not. At all.

OTOH, I've never had a problem with a decent wool pad - and by decent, I mean around the Diamond Ranch pad quality. We've used the Diamond wool pads on our horses here in southern Arizona and never noticed any problems. They cannot compare to a 5-Star, but they are a very good $75-100 pad. I would not recommend spending less than $75 for a new wool pad. I just don't think anything out there below that price is a good value in the long run. 

Most folks recommend a western pad extend at least a few inches in each direction beyond the saddle itself. Add a 2" buffer to a 26-27" long skirt, and you're at 30-32" in length, which is pretty standard. My saddle normally comes with 26.5" skirts, but SouthernTrails had it made shorter for Mia. At 25" total length, it is an uncommonly short 16" saddle. As the pictures show, the contoured pad doesn't leave much margin, even with a 25" western saddle. In fairness to the pad, though, the saddle has been completely stable on it and the sweat marks very even and consistent, with zero rubbing. If I roped, I might have a different opinion.

But to be honest, the problems I've seen with sore backs had more to do with saddles than saddle pads. If you like a saddle, it is too easy to convince yourself it fits the horse even when it most definitely does not. However, at least in southern Arizona, I've seen nothing to like about gel pads. The Tacky-Too pad has now spent years protecting the bottom of my saddle from the saddle stand...:wink:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

TXhorseman said:


> Perhaps it depends on the material the pad is made of, the conformation of the horse, and the relative humidity in the area. I have seen pads rub hair off the hips of some horses.


This is why I have to have a pad that is no longer than 30 inches. Any longer than 30 inches, and he gets rubbed right at the hips.

I also would recommend the 5 Star. Love the way it dispenses heat and sweat, and they way it fits.


----------



## Love my paint (Jan 26, 2014)

The one I'm using right now in 1/2 inch and I had my farrier look at my saddle too. My pad is the Professional's Choice Elite Barrel Pad. What do ya'll think about that one? Should I switch? Also I discovered my horse had rain rot starting on his back so that is part of the problem. The bottom of the pad is made of foam rubber.


----------



## Love my paint (Jan 26, 2014)

CA VA Shooter how thick is the Classic Equine Contour pad?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd go with a wool pad. I've been happy with my Diamond wool pads, similar to this one:

Diamond Wool Contour Felt Ranch Pad - Statelinetack.com

I don't think one can go wrong by spending more and getting one of the higher quality wool pads...but I don't ride my horses very hard and the Diamond pads have held up well. I will never put a rubber-based pad on my horse. Not in Arizona. I'm far more concerned with heat buildup and sweat than I am cushioning.


----------



## Love my paint (Jan 26, 2014)

Well I live in Alabama so I am thinking this summer will not be fun if I don't change pads.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Love my paint said:


> CA VA Shooter how thick is the Classic Equine Contour pad?


You can get them in different thickness. They have quite a few options; they have ones with extra padding just in the withers if you need it for a high withered horse, you can get 3/4 inch closed cell foam with 1/8 inch wool, or 3/4inch foam and 1/2 inch wool, and other options. The closed cell foam on these pads is antifungal and is designed to allow the horses back to cool. 

CLASSIC EQUINE - SADDLE PADS

There are a lot of different options with Classic Equine, last pad I replaced cost me $150, I think that is an average price for a decent pad. They do have more expensive, but I have never had the need for them.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

I think I missed it, what kind of saddle are you using? 

If you are using a pad designed for a barrel saddle and using it under a roping saddle, that might cause a problem. Barrel saddles are a lot lighter than your average roping saddle. Before you invest money in different saddle pads, get the rain rot cleared up, then start your search. You may end up wasting money confusing rain rot irritation with saddle sores and vise versa.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Love my paint said:


> My pad is the Professional's Choice Elite Barrel Pad. What do ya'll think about that one?


Not a fan. I won't put rubber against my horse. 

Nor am I a fan of felt pads.


I'm going to give another vote to *5 Star* pads. For a 1/2" in the 5 Star, they really aren't any more expensive than the current pad you are using now.

I use a 1/2" pad on Red and a 3/4" on Shotgun. 



Love my paint said:


> My saddle fit is right but I have a thin saddle pad and my horses back gets sore when I ride for a long time.


Can you post pictures of your horse's back with no saddle, with the saddle just setting on his back (no pad), setting with your current pad, and cinched up?

If your horse is sore after a long ride, I'm just wondering if your saddle doesn't fit as good as you think it does.


----------

